# Doofe Frage, Lebenserwartung Asynchronmotor



## jackjones (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mir wurde eine sehr doofe Frage gestellt, auf die ich nicht sofort antworten konnte.

Wie hoch ist die Lebensdauer eines Drehstrom Asynchronmotors, welcher mit Nennbelastung, oder weniger gefahren wird. Das ganze über einen FU (MoviMot).
Ist mir etwas zu peinlich damit bei SEW an zu rufen ;-)

eigentlich können ja nur die Lager oder das Getriebe verschleissen, oder was denkt Ihr?


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo jackjones, 

standardmäßig geht man von 20.000 h aus, wenn der Motor nur bei der angegebenen Umgebungstemperatur eingesetzt wird (im Normalfall bis 40°C). 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## jackjones (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo, und vielen Dank für deine Aussage! Hilft mir weiter!
Schönen Feierabend


----------



## MSB (9 Februar 2009)

ca. 2,5 Jahre Dauerbetrieb finde ich aber eine sehr pessimistische Sichtweise...


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo !

Das hat mit Pessimismus nichts zu tun, bei der Komponentenauslegung (Lager, Wellendichtringe, Kunststoffe, ...) müssen alle eingesetzten Komponenten eben rein rechnerisch mindestens 20.000h halten. 

Dies trifft natürlich nur für Katalogantriebe zu, im Einzelfall können selbstverständlich durch Wahl besserer Komponenten wesentlich höhere Betriebsdauern erreicht werden. 

Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ein Kugellager ausfällt, wenn 20.001 h erreicht sind, da sind logischerweise überall noch Sicherheiten eingeplant. Und so verwundert es auch nicht, wenn Motoren mit errechneter Betriebsdauer 20.000h dann mal 8 oder 10 Jahre Dauerbetrieb durchstehen. Ich weiss das aber auch nur weil ich bei einem Motoren- und Getriebehersteller beschäftigt war. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Superkater (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wenn die Async-Motoren ca. 20% unter dem Nennlastwert ausgelegt sind und die Umgebungstemperatur nicht über 40 Cel liegt, dann sind bei SEW meist nur die Lager der Bauteil mit den kürzesten Lebensstunden.

Wir haben Lager mit hunderten SEW Async Motoren ausgerüstet, und die laufen noch nach 15 Jahren im 2 Schichtbetrieb.

Bei billigen italienischen Motoren sieht das ganze anders aus. die sterben bei uns schon in der Garantiezeit nach 2 Jahren. Deswegen schwenken wir jetzt wieder zu SEW zurück.

Gruß aus Graz


----------

